# Xfinity On Demand option missing



## warner (Jul 31, 2001)

Just hooked up my Roamio Plus this afternoon and I believe I have my cable card paired correctly. At least, I am getting all my channels, including all my premium channels. But I'm not seeing Xfinity On Demand under Find TV, Movies & Videos. This is where I would find it on my Premier XL. Is Xfinity on Demand showing up for anyone?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Force a couple calls. Their server has to enable this option on your box and for that to happen it needs to know you're in the proper area.

If that doesn't work call them and see if they have to flip a switch on their end.


----------



## warner (Jul 31, 2001)

Called Comcast again last night and the rep said everything is setup properly and insisted this was Tivo's issue. Called a 3rd time this morning and got another rep who transferred me to a "tivo specialist" this time. This tivo specialist was very helpful and knowledgeable. Even knew about the Roamio. He said the card was paired yesterday but the app was not added until later in the night. I just have to wait 24 to 48 hours. 

p.s. As I'm typing this, I just got an email asking me to fill out a survey about my experience with Tivo Customer Support today. I never called Tivo customer support directly. So, now i'm wondering if I spoke to Comcast or if Comcast transferred me to Tivo.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

warner said:


> Called Comcast again last night and the rep said everything is setup properly and insisted this was Tivo's issue. Called a 3rd time this morning and got another rep who transferred me to a "tivo specialist" this time. This tivo specialist was very helpful and knowledgeable. Even knew about the Roamio. He said the card was paired yesterday but the app was not added until later in the night. I just have to wait 24 to 48 hours.
> 
> p.s. As I'm typing this, I just got an email asking me to fill out a survey about my experience with Tivo Customer Support today. I never called Tivo customer support directly. So, now i'm wondering if I spoke to Comcast or if Comcast transferred me to Tivo.


Comcast wouldn't have any idea or any way of finding out, about the app being added, so I suspect you were talking to TiVo.


----------



## ydc (Nov 18, 2002)

I ran into this on a Premiere recently. I had to force a network connection and then restart the TiVo. Once I did that, XOD showed right up. Maybe the same issue for the Roamio.

Here's the support doc from TIvo I found on this:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2261/kw/xfinity on demand#noapp

Hope that helps!


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Just installed my box. It took 1 6 min call to Comcast to get CC and all my premium ch's working. After 2 more forced network connections to be safe and a Tivo restart; Xfinity shows up and work great.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I see XOD, but get the 301 error when it launches


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jfh3 said:


> I see XOD, but get the 301 error when it launches


On the Premiere you usually have to reboot for that to go away.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> On the Premiere you usually have to reboot for that to go away.


Or just try again. Or try a different show if you get the error after picking a show.


----------

